# Easy Way to Resize Photos. Windows XP



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Open thumbnail, right click, select resize, smallest, simples. Open forum and post away (5 max). Ok so we right click on thumbnail and no resize option. 1. Ask Google "how do I resize photos in windows xp". This will take you to the Microsoft site and the resizing Tool. I have not been specific with the link because the question will find for you all possible options for your computer. 
Download tool and it just disappears into your computer, however next time you right click on a thumbnail there is the option. Magic.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Or you could follow the step-by-step guide that can be found here


----------

